# ivf in chester



## Cheshire Cheese (Apr 19, 2005)

Is there anybody who has gone through ivf at countess of chester hospital? I am currently going through ivf and would like to talk to people in my area who are going through same. Diagnosed with grade 3-4 endo 18 months ago.
Deb P.


----------



## susy (Nov 23, 2004)

Hi Deb
I live in Chester but having ICSI at Liverpool Womens as the Countess don't do it.
My friend had IUI there and said the staff were lovely.
I am currently on my second cycle of ICSI, have a scan on day 9 of 'stims' this Friday, nervous as my ovaries are not good, I am on 7 Menopur daily this time as 5 was not enough last cycle, scared its not working this time!
When do you start, is it NHS, the waiting list is horrendous, 2.5 years for me, too old by then!!
Susy.


----------



## Cheshire Cheese (Apr 19, 2005)

Hi susy
started menopur injections 8 days ago am taking 5 vials per day and am due to go for ec on monday, as lomg as scan on fri ok. went to liverpool womens yesterday to have a look round. i didnt realise that my husband has to take the eggs over himself, a bit daunting dont you think. this is our first try so ii am crossing all my fingers and toes. we were entitled to nhs treatment but as list was at least 2 years away we decided to self fund. we feel pushed into a corner due to the extent of endo we felt i was unable to wait that long. 
sounds like we will both be having our scan on fri at chester. good luck hope everything ok.
keep me updated
Deb P.


----------



## Cheshire Cheese (Apr 19, 2005)

Hi susy
good luck for today with the scan, hope its good news. I also go for scan today so fingers crossed. Are you heving your ec on monday same as me?


----------



## susy (Nov 23, 2004)

Hi Deb,
Unfortunately I have not responded very well again, only one follicle at size 17 so more Menopur and re-scan on Monday. Good luck.
Susy


----------



## Cheshire Cheese (Apr 19, 2005)

Hi susy
sorry to hear that, try and stay positive thats the only way to get through it. I know its hard to do so but thats what every one keps telling me. (they have no idea).
my scan was good 5 follicle, 17, 18, 19, 20 and 29 having ec mon as planned. keep me updated on how u go on.
GOOD LUCK will be thinking of you. 
Deb P


----------



## kahew (Oct 23, 2004)

dear Deb P 
          just wanted to say hi I am also having ivf at COCH, this is my first ivf with them, I had 3 iuis previously there too.....they were BFN. I am a little bit behind you as only stated down regging on thurs just gone. We go over to the womens on tues to have a look around, and also dry run for when dh takes eggs over... we don't want him driving around liverpool for hours as men do hate to ask for directions!!!!!Did they advise you to check your cigarette lighter in the car ,so you can plug the little fridge thinggie in! Anyway I've gone on enough  good luck on mon for ec  
                        take care  kx


----------



## Cheshire Cheese (Apr 19, 2005)

Hi K
we have already checked cig lighter ready for monday. I'm so anxious that dh has to take eggs to liverpool so my brother is going to drive him over. Went over to liverpool womens on tues its quite easy to find. staff were realy nice over there. who is your cons at chester mine is s. woods he is really good.
good luck keep me updated how you get on .  
Deb P.


----------



## kahew (Oct 23, 2004)

hi debs 
          with this cycle we have only ever seen Mr haddad, saying that we only saw him at the review consultation after the failed iuis,and have only seen the 2 Karens and Sarah since. when we had the iuis we did see Mr woods as well as Mr haddad and the nursing team. is your cycle nhs or private  and did you wait long. try not to worry about your eggs being transported I know its difficult but it will be ok.
                              take care love kx


----------



## Cree (Oct 3, 2004)

Hi,

Hope you don't mind me popping in - I'm also having treatment at Chester although I am on Clomid at the moment. It is really good to hear about others who are having treatment there too! 

I have secondary infertility and am on my seventh cycle (of a possible 9) of Clomid. If this is not succesful, Karen has mentioned the possibility of IUI. I am receiving NHS treatment, and was told that IUI would be available on the NHS soon but I don't think I will be able to go for IVF without going private ( which is very much pie in the sky stuff at he moment!). Well, just thought I would say hello to others who are under Mr Haddad - only ever seen him once when I had my HSG.
Karen is lovely but don't think much of the bloke ( not sure if his name was Woods...) who was not very talkative and reassuring.

Good luck to you all,

Cree


----------



## Cheshire Cheese (Apr 19, 2005)

Hi K
we were told that we were entitled to nhs treament but list min of 2 year wait therefore due to endo and severe pain all the time decided to go private. we chose simon woods as mr haddad had not been that helpful when an inpatient. simon is really good.
Is your cycle nhs or private?


----------



## kahew (Oct 23, 2004)

hi deb  
                this cycle is private like you we were told we could wait for nhs  treatment but we are on the waiting list waiting to go on the official waiting list!!!!!We decided to therefore use our  house budget and go private, unfortunately this means we'll be living in a part decorated/renovated house for goodness knows how long!
                  
  hi cree
              our iui was nhs and we did not really have to wait that long so if you do go down that route I hope your wait isn't too long,fingers crossed that you won't though      like you said it is nice to hear from people who are at COCH as looking through the boards its very rarely mentioned.
        
                    anyway thats enough off me going on I am off to mow the lawn 
                          good luck tomorrow deb  love kxxx


----------



## Leni (May 14, 2003)

Hi girls,

I too receive tx at COCH Liverpool Women's and the Nuffield at Chester. It's good to see some other Countess girlies on here.
I have been seeing Mr Haddad mostly, although Mr Woods did my first EC. Most of the time we see Karen or Sarah. Saying that though, during the self funded IVF's it was always Mr Haddad we saw.
We're about to start on self funded FET, the 2 IVF's were self funded too. As you say there is a waiting list. I'm hoping we are coming to the top of it soon, fingers crossed we won't need it though, if all goes well with this FET.

Anyway, just want to wish you all luck. Let's hope we get to put piccies of our babies up on that board soon :0)

Leni x


----------



## meg3 (Oct 19, 2004)

can i jump in too?  I've had 3 IUIs there on nhs, all bfn, am waiting for my review in a few weeks to discuss IVF.  was told 3-4 years wait on nhs (although have read proposals by pct to reduce it to 18months by next year) so have researched going private at liverpool and manchester but still can't decide, dh is not keen on mr haddad.  think i've met mr woods once, is he youngish, shortish with dark hair?? if not it was someone else but a man of few words.  the fertility nurse is lovely, always positive and reassuring, also have seen the one with dark hair (sarah?), she was nice too.
if you go private for ivf do you have scans and ec at countess or the nuffield?  has anyone had scans etc at chester but had ec at liverpool? i just don't like the thought of dh taking my eggs alone, would prefer to be in the same place.
also do any of you know success rates for ivf at chester? it has been hard to get info out of them so far re: live birth rates, they must get them though, there are hundreds of baby pics on the notice board, has anyone ever noticed how many multiples there are posted there?!
deb good luck for your treatment on monday, let us know how it goes
meg 
meg


----------



## Leni (May 14, 2003)

I had my scans at Countess and the Nuffield during both private IVFs. EC was at Countess, no probs at all, I was totally out for the count. Hubby then took eggs to Liverpool, did his thang and then came back to collect me. Had ET at Liverpool.
I got some info about birth rates before my 1st IVF from Karen Woodward, Fertility Sister at Countess, just ask her or Sarah Kerrod. They gave me a printout of the 2002 figures, here are some of them. 
For ages below 38 Clinical Pregnancy rate 
IVF (per embryo transfer) 31%
ICSI (per embryo transfer) 26%
FET (per embryo transfer) 24%

Other results
Singleton Births 32
Twin Births 7
Triplet Births 0
Abandoned Treatment Cycles 14

I'm sure Karen would be able to give you some more up to date figures if you ask.

HTH
Leni


----------



## Cree (Oct 3, 2004)

Hi, 

Kahew - thanks for replying and hello to everyone else having treatment at Chester  Good luck to you all 

I live in Mold, anyone else close by?


----------



## Cheshire Cheese (Apr 19, 2005)

meg3 said:


> can i jump in too? I've had 3 IUIs there on nhs, all bfn, am waiting for my review in a few weeks to discuss IVF. was told 3-4 years wait on nhs (although have read proposals by pct to reduce it to 18months by next year) so have researched going private at liverpool and manchester but still can't decide, dh is not keen on mr haddad. think i've met mr woods once, is he youngish, shortish with dark hair?? if not it was someone else but a man of few words. the fertility nurse is lovely, always positive and reassuring, also have seen the one with dark hair (sarah?), she was nice too.
> if you go private for ivf do you have scans and ec at countess or the nuffield? has anyone had scans etc at chester but had ec at liverpool? i just don't like the thought of dh taking my eggs alone, would prefer to be in the same place.
> also do any of you know success rates for ivf at chester? it has been hard to get info out of them so far re: live birth rates, they must get them though, there are hundreds of baby pics on the notice board, has anyone ever noticed how many multiples there are posted there?!
> deb good luck for your treatment on monday, let us know how it goes
> ...


Hi Meg
Mr woods is really nice he explains things thoroughly and allows time for you to ask questions, I would really rate him.
I have been having scans at countess, ec is tom and I am so nervous that dh has to take eggs to liverpool, my brother is actually going to drive him over there so he does not feel as nervous with eggs in the car. Its bad enough they have to perform when they get there. dh says he is going for a pint afterwards, (alright for some). I dont think I will be able to sleep tonight, although I have trouble sleeping any night so tonight won't make a difference. I wish I could fall asleep and wake up on pregnancy test date.
GOOD LUCK to every one at Chester, keep me updated.
Deb P.


----------



## Cheshire Cheese (Apr 19, 2005)

Leni said:


> Hi girls,
> 
> I too receive tx at COCH Liverpool Women's and the Nuffield at Chester. It's good to see some other Countess girlies on here.
> I have been seeing Mr Haddad mostly, although Mr Woods did my first EC. Most of the time we see Karen or Sarah. Saying that though, during the self funded IVF's it was always Mr Haddad we saw.
> ...


Hi Leni
just a quick note to say good luck with FET, it's nice to hear from others in chester that are going through the same.
Deb P.


----------



## Leni (May 14, 2003)

Good luck to you too Deb, fingers crossed that this will be the one for you.   Let us know how you get on.

Leni x


----------



## kahew (Oct 23, 2004)

dear deb 
      good luck today hope all goes well, hope you get lots of lovely eggs and get some zzzzz at the same time .
                            love k x


----------



## Cheshire Cheese (Apr 19, 2005)

Hi all
Had ec this am they managed to retrieve 8 eggs so that was better than originally thought. The sedation knocked me out completely my dh said it was like I was drunk. I dont remember anything, which is a good thing really. Just got to wait for liverpool to ring tom to find out how many  have fertilised so fingers crossed. Feel a little sore but not a bad as I thought it would be.
I had a nice sleep after the sedation though so that was a bonus. DH was very nervous takig eggs to liverpool, I would definately designate somebody to drive partners over to liverpool so they are not on there own. My brother took dh and waited in the cafe area.
Deb P.


----------



## meg3 (Oct 19, 2004)

deb thats great about your 8 eggs, hope you have more good news for us tomorrow, hope you're feeling less dazed by then, what drug do they use for the sedation? how long did the ec take?
take care,
meg


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

hi deb

 8 eggies is fantastic hun, i've noticed you haven't been sleeping so i bet the rest did you good   hope you sleep well tonight

    

pam xx


----------



## Cheshire Cheese (Apr 19, 2005)

Thanks for all the positive thoughts believe me I feel I need it right now.
Meg - not sure what drug they used for sedation it was that quick, before I knew it i was feeling very light headed and woozy then the next i knew i was in a bed on the ward. I dont remember a thing, which is good really. the ec took about 45 minutes but they had difficulty retrieving some of the eggs due to my womb being tilted.
The sedation was just like having a general anaesthetic, nice feeling to have some sleep without waking up worrying about everything.
Pam - thanks for the positive thoughts, i am just going to try and have a few zzzz's now, hopefully i will sleep.
Waiting for that phone call tom to find out how many eggs have fertilised with be a nightmare. what we have to go through hey!!!!!! 
Deb P.


----------



## Leni (May 14, 2003)

Great news about the 8 eggies Deb, and good luck for that phone call tomorrow. It's horrid waiting, but before you know you'll be on your way for ET and sitting in the waiting room bursting for a pee! 
Hope you manage to get a good nights sleep.

I'm going for my first scan this Thursday for my FET cycle, hope my body is behaving itself. AF was normal for a change, just hope my body goes with the flow as I'm doing natural FET but I'm not convinced my body always ovulates properly. I guess I'll know in another week or so if it's all going to plan. Only got 2 frosties so although I'm trying to stay positive, I'm not getting my hopes up too high.

Leni x


----------



## Cheshire Cheese (Apr 19, 2005)

Hi Leni
5 eggs have fertilised out of 8 so i am chuffed to bits. going for et tom at 1415, im starting to get really excited now. Good luck for yourself and keep me updated.
Deb P


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

deb

 tomorrow   

  

i take it from the absence of your usual middle of the night post you finally got some zzzzzzzz last night  

pam xx


----------



## Cheshire Cheese (Apr 19, 2005)

Believe it or not I have actually slept ok for the past 2 nights. which was a surprise really. Had et today so its that dreaded two week wait now. I dont know what to do to occupy myself for the next 2 weeks. one can only do so much housework. Hows things with every one in Chester? 
Deb P.


----------



## kahew (Oct 23, 2004)

dear deb 
      excellent news glad all went well with ec and et wishing you lots of positive thoughts for the next 2 weeks     
    we went over to lwh yesterday to look round and meet everyone, dh a bit worried about parking when he takes eggs over, his little face was a picture when they showed us the "private room" with coch at least they can do that bit at home! 
    just wondering when is my af expected I'm on day 7 of d/r if anyone can help much appreciated
      hope everyone else is well
          take care folks  love kx


----------



## Cheshire Cheese (Apr 19, 2005)

Hi K
Glad it went ok at liverpool. I advise your dh gets somebody to drive him to liverpool as thats what we did. my brother drove dh over as he was so nervous on the day and it proved to be a good thing. Dh told me to tell your dh that the magazines are ok although the pages were stuck together a little so take Your own HA HA !!!!!!!He thought they would be 40's porn stars knowing what the nhs is normally like. It does help as they do feel under pressure to provide there bit. cant answer your question regarding when af due as nobody has said anything about it. GOOD LUCK
keep in touch
Deb and jon P


----------



## Leni (May 14, 2003)

Hi girls,

Just got back from my scan. I've managed to produce 2 follicles all on my own, no drugs! This is great as even on 375iu of Gonal F I only got 7 during my last IVF. The classic thing is though we've got to use contraception so it doesn't interfere with the FET!
Anyway, got to start using the ovulation kit from this Saturday onwards, got to ring Karen when I get a LH surge. So I'm off to pick up a Clear Blue Ovulation kit in a bit.

K, on my last IVF my af appeared on Day 12 of d/r. Don't know whether that's of any help. As for parking, it's definitely a good idea getting someone else to drive hubby there. We have to do that as my DH can't drive! But at least if the nearest available parking spot is miles away, they can drop your dh off at the entrance. He won't want to walk miles with the incubator, it's really heavy!

Deb, good luck for the 2ww.

Leni x


----------



## Cheshire Cheese (Apr 19, 2005)

Hi Leni
Good news about the scan, positive thinking.
Deb P


----------



## Cheshire Cheese (Apr 19, 2005)

Hi everyone in Chester, hows it all going. I am just so bored on 2ww I dont know what to do with myself to pass the time. I feel nervous, scared and excited all rolled into one. I did get a little emotional today and am feeling very tired, just couldnt motivate myself today to do anything. But hey who cares the rest is nice.
Speak to u soon
Deb P.


----------



## kahew (Oct 23, 2004)

hello ladies 
          hope you're all well.
          af came with a vengeance yesterday, I even had to take day off work as I was doubled up with cramps, I was worried coz I am going for a scan on wed and didn't want to still be bleeding.......if thats all well I start menopur on thurs.
        Leni great news about your scan, hope all goes well with the next stage of your  FET. Typical though isn't it that when follies are there you have to use contraception!!!!!
        Deb you just relax and take it easy, I know easier said than done! It's not surprising that your emotions are everywere at the mo, but fingers crossed it will all be worth it.
                      take care  love k x


----------



## Cheshire Cheese (Apr 19, 2005)

Hi K
Good luck with scan on weds, be thinking of you.
Deb P.


----------



## meg3 (Oct 19, 2004)

hi all
deb thats good news about your 2 little embryos, hope you are keeping them warm and cosy! do you still get to take those lovely little progesterone suplements with ivf?
leni good luck with the fet, have you had a surge yet?
k good luck with the scan, hope you start stabbing this week!
meg


----------



## Leni (May 14, 2003)

Hi girlies,

Well no surge yet, but no surprise really as for one, I have a 35 day cycle, so not really expecting it for another couple of days. And two, I've never had a LH surge. Don't think I ovulate naturally. I used to use OPKs many years ago before we started tx and despite using at least 2 packs I never had the positive surge thing....why the hell am I doing a natural cycle? I don't know!!! Bloomin' consultants just don't listen sometimes do they. 

Deb, hope you are holding up ok. The 2ww is a nightmare and you have my every sympathy.
K, yay AF arrived, sorry you are suffering though  Good luck for your scan next week, so that d/r all goes to plan.
Meg, have you got your review appt through yet?

To anyone I've missed out hope you are doing ok and I hope everyone is having a lovely Bank Holiday. Just finished a bbq, YUM!

Leni x


----------



## Cheshire Cheese (Apr 19, 2005)

Hi Chester
yes unfortunately still have to take pessaries, they are not very nice at all. But hopefully it will all be worth it. Been to blackpool today with family to take mind off tww had a really nice day but very tired now think I have over done it a little.
Hope every one ok and is having a good bank holiday.
Deb P


----------



## kahew (Oct 23, 2004)

ladies of chester,
                    just thought I would check in see how everyone is, 
              Deb how is your 2ww going hun, are you taking it easy and are you sleeping any better?  
              Leni how is it going for you, any LH surge yet? 
              Meg how are you, any news on r/v date?
      
          I had a scan today to make sure I was d/r, which I am so from tomorrow got to stick myself twice a day instead of just the once!! My tummy is a funny colour with all the bruises merging into one !
                Anyway enough from me take care ladies 
  love kx


----------



## Cheshire Cheese (Apr 19, 2005)

Hi K
Feeling little down at the moment, feel very emotional and upset, I think I have got it in my head its going to be negative. Am on day 9 of tww and counting. Sleeping ok on the whole (would sleep better if dh didnt snore so much). Having severe pain at times, although karen said today that could be ovaries settling down. Although I am not that convinced. Just feeling really negative at moment. Need some positive feedback. I have never felt so scared in my life as I have done these past coupe of day.
Happy days with them jabs.
Deb P.


----------



## Leni (May 14, 2003)

Sending you lots of positve thoughts Deb     

Still no LH surge for me yet..  Maybe tomorrow.

Awww K the bruises are horrid aren't they. I used to stab in my thighs, one one day the other the next. Very attractive not LOL 

Leni x


----------



## meg3 (Oct 19, 2004)

deb, don't give up hope, keep thinking positive thoughts, i'll be thinking them for you too! do you get a blood test or have to do a home test?
leni, hoping you get that surge soon
k, good news that you have got past the first hurdle, good luck with all that stabbing, i always used thigh area for iui injections.
due to work commitments have had to change my appt for review, its now 4 weeks tomorrow, do you think i will see mr H in person or just one of the team? should i take dh? do they sign you up for ivf then and there or is there a waiting list even for self-funded tx?
meg


----------



## Cheshire Cheese (Apr 19, 2005)

Hi Meg
I  am going to the clinic for test on 10th at 930am, they gave me the option of doing test at home but I thought if it is neg then at least we can discuss next move if needed.
You can atually ask when you book in at receptin to see Mr H if he is in clinc that day as I have done that in the past. I would definately take dh with you as the things you dont pick up on he might. We self funded and were starting ivf within a week of first appointment. Which was really good. therwisw it was 2-3 year on nhs list.
Deb P.


----------



## Cheshire Cheese (Apr 19, 2005)

Had letter from Liverpool today saying that none of our embryos are fit to be frozen, therefore ifthis cycle does not work we will have to go through it all again. I am really disappointed with this news. I now feel that I am going to get a negative result on tues. I just dont feel very positive at the moment even though I should do.
Deb P.


----------



## meg3 (Oct 19, 2004)

hi deb sorry to hear that about your embryos, it must be such a blow, sending you hugs. as for this cycle well they put 2 embryos in you and there's no reason they won't make it, i would imagine they select the 'best looking' two for transfer, although i don't know that much about it yet, maybe someone else will know more.  sending you hugs and positive thoughts to get you through to tues,
meg


----------



## kahew (Oct 23, 2004)

deb this is for you, sorry to hear your news, stupid to say but try and think    take care hun kx


----------



## Cheshire Cheese (Apr 19, 2005)

Hi K and Meg
Thanks for the positive thoughts, I have just spoken to my friend on the telephone and feel a lot better now. I have just had time to think over the past few days as havent had much to do. I cant stop crying today, I wish I could stop.
Deb P.


----------



## meg3 (Oct 19, 2004)

the evil cyclogest always made me feel like that too!

meg


----------



## Leni (May 14, 2003)

So sorry Deb to hear that you didn't get any frosties. I know that feeling. Big hugs to you  BUT, you may not need them, your 2 little embies may be getting cozy right now. The 2ww is a horribly emotional time. I always wish I had a tv screen in my tummy, like a tellytubby, so that I can see what is going on in there!  I'm sure you know what I mean.

Sending you lots more positive thoughts     

Still no LH surge for me...grrrr...don't think FET is going to happen this month 

Leni x


----------



## Cheshire Cheese (Apr 19, 2005)

Hi All
I am feeling really down today, started bleeding and having abdo pain today, dont know whether this is normal or whether it means treatment has not worked. I am getting myself all worked up about it. I dont know what to think at the moment. Due to test on tues. Unfortunately clinic is closed and dont know who to get advice from. Am I being to paranoid.
Deb P.


----------



## Leni (May 14, 2003)

Oh Debs, it such a pain when you can't talk to anyone at the clinic. I do hope that it isn't your af and just spotting instead. Keep using the pessaries if you are using them. That's what the clinic would tell you. The only other thing you can do is take it easy and wait to call them tomorrow.
Sending you lots of hugs   

Leni x


----------



## Cheshire Cheese (Apr 19, 2005)

Hi Leni
I am carrying on with the pessaries. I am resting completely at the moment but cant stop worrying. I wasnt expecting af to arrive as was on zoladex for a while prior to ivf and last time I was on this I didnt have af for 2 months once I stopped it. But with all the other drugs you have to take you just dont know. I will definately be phoning clinic in morning. I considered phoning ward 34 for some advice but not sure whether they would know anything.
Deb P.


----------



## Leni (May 14, 2003)

It worth give the ward a try, at least you feel like you doing something instead of just waiting.
Take care
Leni x


----------



## Cheshire Cheese (Apr 19, 2005)

Leni
Yes you are right, I will give them a ring.
Deb P


----------



## kahew (Oct 23, 2004)

How are you today Deb, did you ring the clinic?

            Hope you are feeling better.  
                            love kx


----------



## Cheshire Cheese (Apr 19, 2005)

Hi K and Leni
Spoke with clinic this morning, the bleeding had eased lots today but still having pain on and off, they advised me to otake it easy and because the blood was more of a brown colour then not to worry. This has eased my mind a little although I still feel it will be negative tomorrow. I just have a feeling. I have just relaxed today and dh is taking me out for a meal tonight to pass a little time.
Hows everyone in Chester doing.
Deb P.


----------



## kahew (Oct 23, 2004)

Hi folks, 
    Had scan today, up to now got 10 follies, each about 1cm in size, is that good?  
    Getting butterflies about ec now, hope I don't swear or say something embarrassing when sedated!!!! 
    Off to bed now,   tomorrow Deb, 
      Leni whats happening with you FET, did you get your surge hun?
          
                        love to all k x


----------



## Cheshire Cheese (Apr 19, 2005)

Hi K 
that sounds good to me, when is your ec? Good luck and will be thinking of you.
Deb P.


----------



## Leni (May 14, 2003)

Great news K, don't worry about EC, you won't know a thing about it. You'll be out for the count. I always was. God knows if I say anything, I dread to think too! By the way, take a chocolate biscuit like a kit kat or something with you to the hozzy. You will be starving when you wake up and sometimes it takes a little while for them to get you something to eat.

Debs, thinking of you today, do hope you get a BFP, it would be the first on this thread  

Meg, how are you doing?

My FET has been cancelled, no LH surge for me. Now we're going for a medicated cycle in June July, seems ages away, but just couldn't find enough pennies this month for the drugs. Could have started d/r this Thursday but it's bad timing financially. Ah well, what's another month after 6 years eh?

Much love to all
Leni x


----------



## Cheshire Cheese (Apr 19, 2005)

Hi girls in Chester
Sorry it has taken me so long to tell you but it was a   yesterday. myself and dh are totally gutted we have cried a lot but I think there are a lot more tears to come. Why us thats all I keep asking myself. I know its not just us but at the moment it feels like it. will just have to wait for next cycle now. due to see simon woods in 6 weeks. I think that will be a long six weeks. Then to top yesterday off within 2 hours of getting negative result my af started big time, how ironic is that hey. Totally devestated. Due to go back to work on saturday after being off for 6 months so lets hope it will keep my mind occupied and think of something else for a change.
I am a nurse at the countess so great hey sick people to look forward too, cant wait.
well I had better go and try get some sleep, I took a sleeping tablet and still cant sleep.
Deb P.


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

awwwww deb i'm so sorry hun, just wanted to send you a great big  

you let them tears flow girl   hopefully getting back to work will help take your mind off things 

hope you managed sleep

pam xx


----------



## meg3 (Oct 19, 2004)

aaaaaaaah deb, i'm really sorry for you honey, i was just thinking about you as i logged on this morning wondering what the result was.  you keep crying, i'm sure it won't stop after just one day.  although i haven't been through ivf yet i keep thinking of all the steps and as you get through each one it must feel one step closer to getting what you want and then to get this result after all the emotional (and financial) investment, no wonder you are gutted.  as for getting af soon after a bfn, wel i swear thqat happens just to rub it in!  sending you big hugs, maybe consider not going back to work just yet, i'm a nurse too and its emotionally draining to look after sick and demanding people when you're not feeling up to it.
leni sorry also to hear your fet is off for this month, hopefully by july i'll be joining you, feels like ages now till my review appt
k good news about your follies, 10 sounds like a good number, whan do you go back again?
will check in again later this wk
meg


----------



## Leni (May 14, 2003)

Hi Debs, I left a message with your hubby last night. So sorry to hear it was a BFN, and then AF arrives just to rub it in! 

Thinking of you and sending you a 

Much love Leni x


----------



## kahew (Oct 23, 2004)

Hello ladies of Chester,
                  hope you are all well
            
Deb soo sorry to hear your news,    much love and thoughts to you and dh.
Leni sorry about your cancelled tx, fingers crossed for next month.
Meg it's alful waiting, I'm the most impatient person I now, wereas dh is soo laid back.It will be worth the wait when you get you dream.

  I have another scan tomorrow, worried coz almost out of menopur, but imagine dose goes down?
  I am feeling quite sore, tender and bloated in lower abdo today,roll on ec!!!!
              anyway enough of me take care love k x


----------



## Cheshire Cheese (Apr 19, 2005)

Thanks girlies for being there for me, this site has really helped me in getting through all of this. we have to stay positive and look towards the next treatment. cried quite a lot today and feel better for it.
Deb P.


----------

